# CAMS rhinestone machines at SWF East Open House - 11/7



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

SWF East will be holding an open house Saturday, November 7 at our main offices in Tampa, FL. It will also be an opportunity to see the DTG - direct to garment printers as well as the SWF Embroidery machines. You can call me at 877-793-3278 ext 122 to get more info and to register.

Thanks,


----------

